# Hello from New Zealand!



## jaredthegreat (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello I'm Jared, I'm from New Zealand and I'm an avid lover of mice.

I've had mice as pets on and off for 10 years and I can safely say I am obsessed. Cutest things on the planet, excluding myself of course.

Anyways I'm on here to meet other people also get advice about starting up a mouse rescue and breeding operation in New Zealand. So any any advice would be great advice!

Can't wait to get to know you all.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Me and another member are also from nz


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Hey Jared!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

